# Be Imba Problem



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Juni 2008)

Also...

1. SuFu hat nix gebracht
2. Auf diesem PC ist derzeit kein WoW installiert


Joar, da mein PC kaputt ist, und ich nen Älteren ranschaffen musste, ist mir aufgefallen das ich keinen Charakter bei Be Imba finde. Weder auf die eine noch die andere Weise und auch nicht, wenn ich mir Chars von anderen Servern anschauen will....

Armory ist nicht down und funktioniert einwandfrei
Ausserdem bekomme ich immer folgende Meldung "Invalid response caught while querying character, please try again."

Da ich des Englischs nur bedingt mächtig bin, frage ich hier mal um Rat. Was kann da los sein, bzw- wie biege ich die Sache wieder gerade?

*Freue mich über Flames, jederzeit und überall^^*


----------



## Philipp23 (15. Juni 2008)

öhm guckst du ins wow technik forum etc. ?

Achja und "Invalid response caught while querying character, please try again." Heist in German soviel wie. "Ungültige Antwort gefangen, während der Abfrage von Charakter, bitte versuchen Sie es erneut."


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. Juni 2008)

Das wird wohl ein Fehler von "Be imba" sein (was auch immer das ist).

Das Fachchinesisch mal verständlich übersetzen (Fehlermeldung):
Bei der Abfrage nach dem gesuchten Charakter hat das "Programm" einen fehlerhaften Wert geliefert bekommen.

Wird also nicht mit deinem PC zusammenhängen... vorallem wenn Armory funzt.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Juni 2008)

Komischerweise ist es bei JEDEM Charakter so und auch bei JEDEM Suchlauf...


----------



## aldermahn (15. Juni 2008)

Das bedeutet nur das die Seite die Daten bei Armory nicht abrufen kann. Entweder weil der Char nicht gefunden wird oder auch weil die Armory überlastet ist.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Juni 2008)

Wie kann man dem abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## aldermahn (15. Juni 2008)

» schrieb:


> Wie kann man dem abhilfe schaffen?


Geh auf die besagte Homepage und frag da


----------



## EMaN1984 (15. Juni 2008)

hi du musst den cache von be imba neu suchen lassen einfach

Update from Armory if cache data is expired

auswählen dann zieh er die dsten frisch aus dem armory


----------



## Vercon (16. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> öhm guckst du ins wow technik forum etc. ?
> 
> Achja und "Invalid response caught while querying character, please try again." Heist in German soviel wie. "Ungültige Antwort gefangen, während der Abfrage von Charakter, bitte versuchen Sie es erneut."



btw. Ganz schlechte Google translate Antwort xD


----------



## poTTo (16. Juni 2008)

EMaN1984 schrieb:


> hi du musst den cache von be imba neu suchen lassen einfach
> 
> Update from Armory if cache data is expired
> 
> auswählen dann zieh er die dsten frisch aus dem armory



Also ich hab auch das besagte Prob, der oben genannte Tip ist toll allerdings setze ich dort immer das Häckchen. Temps&Cookies im Firefox geleert hat aber leider auch keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Wer die Seite nicht kennen sollte, bitte geht mal auf :

http://be.imba.hu

und macht mal einen LookUp auf euren Char. Evtl. sind wir nicht allein mit dem Prob. Scheinbar ist der Fehler nicht lokal sondern auf der Website. Oder deren Datenzugriff auf die Armory.

gruss


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. Juni 2008)

Weder Update von Armory noch Cache oder Cookielöschen hat was gebracht, da aber Armory super läuft und das ganze auch reibunglos bei nem Kumpel funktioniert, werde ich mich mal im Forum erkundigen.

Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2008)

» schrieb:


> Wie kann man dem abhilfe schaffen?


Da wird ganz einfach der Server (Datenbank) nicht antworten. Warte einfach ab. Das wird schon wieder gehen. Dauert vielleicht ein paar Tage. Und so lange wird man wohl ohne auskommen. Eigentlich braucht man das gar nicht^^


----------

